# Norton Heath Equestrian Centre is up For Sale!



## hookedonhorses (1 March 2011)

A prominent Essex Equestrian Venue has gone up for sale today: 

http://www.hookedonhorses.co.uk/2011/exclusive-essex-equestrian-centre-for-sale/


----------



## Red30563 (1 March 2011)

There's another thing to add to my shopping list if I win the lottery this weekend!


----------



## Twiglet (1 March 2011)

That's interesting, Toni's not had it that long. Have a couple of friends on livery there hopefully the new owner won't turf them out!


----------



## Tinks81 (1 March 2011)

I was only there Saturday - friends of mine who are on livery there didnt say anything x


----------



## caramel (1 March 2011)

ooh yes please! Am going up on 25th for a dressage clinic. Looks a lovely venue!


----------



## Twiglet (1 March 2011)

Not sure the livery's have been told - my friend knew nothing about it either!


----------



## CLT (5 March 2011)

Doesn't look hopeful for the liveries if the Ad is anything to go by.  Fingers Xd for them that someone buys it and keeps it as a comp centre/livery.  Livery spaces in Essex seem to be difficult to find atm.


----------



## stroppy (7 March 2011)

Norton Heath has been sold more times in the last 10 years that most places ever get sold, its ridiculous! it was best run when Julia Biddle had it!


----------



## Jambo (8 March 2011)

It's only had 2 in the last 10 yrs Stroppy, Julia and Toni.


----------



## LAshley (18 May 2011)

Hiya, heard the news about this place recently when I was at a show. Was having a nose through and saw people commenting about livery problems so thought I'd provide a helping hand. I kept my boy at a lovely yard called Littlebury in Ongar until I sold him. The woman who runs it is Mel, I text earlier to check number is current and she's still there!
The service is brilliant, I actually helped out 1 day a week and got to see the care provided. The beds are kept spotless as is the yard in general. The boxes are in my opinion bigger than a standard box. There is no skimping on bedding, hay or feed which I've noticed at some places. The turnout is good, and being in the livery barn means only few out together in any field. The yard has a large indoor and outdoor school and also a walker. It's in a beautiful location with good hacking, with a nice gallop without going on roads. A very friendly place, staff put themselves out at this place. I have a number which I'm going to leave, but in case it's removed (don't know rules of forum) please contact me for it 07973 383 850  Hope this helps  x


----------

